# A few of the projects I have on the go



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

1 of 2 tanks that will be plumbed in under my 300g system, still need 1 more hole for the return








Second tank, might do it as a refugium beside my tank instead of under and put mangroves in it, still needs 2 additional holes drilled

Thank you Shane for the odd sized tanks








Stand half done for a 60g cube tank that is getting drilled and plumbed.








My oldest tank... Stand is getting paint and sheeted in then going to my friend








Possible future monster tank?


----------

